# Whose fish do you covet?



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a fun thread. We often tell each other that we want to "steal" one another's fish and I thought it would be fun to list the fish/owners who you wish you could trade :-D

I have a few...
Vaygirl's "Tango" (love my Orange Dals)
Nochoromet's "Fishy" (the big one from Vikki) AND "Frucsiante" (hope I spelled that right
Sstacy's new MG Crowntail (don't know his name)
Mysquishy's new CT who is Chaos' twin 


Can't think of any more now but I'll probably come up with some after I go pic surfing ;-)

So.. whose fish do you wish you had found?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mysquishy's HM dragon!!!!!  

I'll think of more later.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He is pretty. I'm just not much for coppers.

I thought of another.. Kuklachica's "Cielo"... he is so pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This looks like a fun thread 
kuklachica's Noche
Vaygirl's Whiskey and Tango


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel flattered!!!
I've always lusted after vaygirl's Tango and 1f2f Fish (because I love Dalmatians) and I know there are others on here with them I just can't remember. Doggyhog's Wolfie, and until recently, Mikko. Neelie's Maek (hope I spelled it right) I'll think of more later, but that's all that comes to mind right now.
1f2f, you were close enough! It's "Frusciante", but everyone can shorten it to "Fru" because sometimes I even spell it wrong...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oooh and BettaxFishxCrazy's new CT Chauncey, he's stunning!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Oooh and BettaxFishxCrazy's new CT Chauncey, he's stunning!


Ditto!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVED Alex's Gillian...I think that was his name?? RIP! Aww thanks guys! Chauncey turned into a little piggy at feeding time.haha  There have been a lot of fish that I've loved but I can't remember who owned them.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, Gillian was beautiful


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I would like to steal Kuklachica's Noche and Doggyhog's avatar (not sure of his name!)

Edit: And I warned my fish that they might be stolen and Kilo is trained in martial arts!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's Wolfie. Before he marbled and lost all his white.  LOL silly fish! 

He's still beautiful though! I'll put some more pics of everyone up soon! 

And thank you.  I'll be sure to tell Wolfie tonight!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to see new pics of Wolfie.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, me 2! I need to put pics of mine up, but we're currently battling some fin rot and I don't want people thinking I take bad care of my fish, lol.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

cool thread! haha thanks guys. i can see my fishy's heads getting larger  i really want mysquishy's dragon and... i can't remember his/her name, but the one that got the "poison gas" from bettysplendens.com... and i'd love to have whiskey


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been admiring 1fish2fish's Fish and Freddie Mercury from afar. ='.'=


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. Freddie and Fish thank you. Maybe if he was told that more often Freddie wouldn't feel the need to bite his tail (although I tell him he is a handsome boy every day.. guess he needs to hear it from someone else).

DH.. isn't Wolfie the one you are going to breed to Guin? I'd like to see pics of him.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to have mysquishy's Leonida, 1fish2fish's Blue Jeans and Fish.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, they are very welcome. 

Dalmatians have been slowly but steadily growing on me. I swear. My next betta will be a dalmatian. (After Freedy lives a long and happy life, of course.  )


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah..Dalmatians are my favorite. I'd really like to breed HM dals. I'm trying to get a pair of HMPK dals that someone just spawned.. but I don't know how much she's going to ask or whether she'll do private sales.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fernando is a dalmation and my prettiest fish.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I covet my own betta? I love my blue veiltail, that's why I got him. Eespecially now that he recognizes me and as soon as I walk into the living room where he is, he swims out from where ever he is to say hi (or beg for food ;-) ). I did see a gorgeous red male crowntail that I was tempted to get yesterday, but that would require me splitting my 5g, which I don't want to do.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lisa... thats no fun ;-) its supposed to be the fish you would grab and run away with LOL

All this talk about Dals is making me REALLY want another. I haven't seen another orange dal since I got Fish 4 years ago.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, ok. Let me think and I'll get back to you ;-)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Lisa... thats no fun ;-) its supposed to be the fish you would grab and run away with LOL
> 
> All this talk about Dals is making me REALLY want another. I haven't seen another orange dal since I got Fish 4 years ago.


 When I got my MG veiltail I was actually choosing between SPhinx,a black with red combtail or an orange dalmatian,he was really pretty.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I always loved Doggy's HM who died D: RIP. I can't remember his name at the moment, but he sure was stunning.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just remembered, who had that stunning black and green a while back? I don't remember who it was but he SURE was pretty. He sort of looked like Noche only green instead of purple. I remember whoever it was saying their Mom talked them into it. I really coveted that fish. I guess I have a thing for black and bright colors. Hehe.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The one you guys are talking about is DH's Mikko..I think.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> The one you guys are talking about is DH's Mikko..I think.


Yeah Mikko


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, it was Mikko. What a pretty fishy. I keep saying no more but if I found one like that... mine!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Yeah, it was Mikko. What a pretty fishy. I keep saying no more but if I found one like that... mine!


lol I don't think anyone would pass up one like Mikko.
I'll be willing to get another tank just to get one like him!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, Mikko was mine, too  Such a gorgeous fish.


----------

